# insurance questions



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

So I am sorry to add another insurance thread but I really do have a ? for it. I am looking to get insurance that I need to plow (just put plow on truck), Is the progressive commercial insurance for snowplowing all I need? Sorry I don't know much about insurance, I already have just an auto policy from them and like them, so if this would work would be great. Thanks in advance

________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w Snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor w front blade


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Always, always, always shop around.

Always skip GEICO. It stands for Government Employees Insurance COmpany. You only get the discount if you work for the US government.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Plan to shop around, just wondering if that is all i need for insurance? 
________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w Snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor w front blade


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

You need commercial auto insurance and general liability insurance.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry for stupid questions.... So the 1,000,000 liability in the commercial grade insurance doesn't cover that? I really don't know much about insurance sorry
________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w Snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor w front blade


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Commercial auto insurance protects you for damage done in your vehicle while on public roads. This is basically "normal" liability insurance for you to be legal to drive your vehicle in MI, but this is for a vehicle used primarily in commercial (business for profit) application.

Your general liability is separate and protect you and your business. This is if you ram into a garage door on ice, back into someone's tree, or scrape up their sod.

These are two different policies. Commercial auto is just what it says, liability for your vehicle used in business. Same thing as your personal no fault insurance, but business only and different name. General liability protects you from slips and falls then someone suing you (your insurance pays). Commercial auto protects your vehicle, general liability protects your business from anything you personally do while on the job.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for making this clear to me. Guess i have lots of shopping to do before snow hits.

________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w Snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor w front blade


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

So this truck is my dads, and some how or another I managed to talk him into putting a plow on it for me to use (got lucky on that one, was using uncles). He talked to our insurance company and they said that I was covered on the roads with the plow on, I know I need GLI, but when talking to insurance sounds like won't need commercial insurance, that my auto will cover that because the truck is mainly used a farm truck??. is this correct? 
________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w Snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor w front blade


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Doesn't make sense to me. Read the policy before it's signed.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

I know, I thought it seemed weird, but parents called and asked if we were covered with a plow on the truck if in accident (its an 1982, don't have full coverage just PLPD), and they said that it would all still be covered.
________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w Snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor w front blade


----------



## jscan (Nov 24, 2009)

some personal auto insurance will cover your snowplow for residential plowing, some will just cover you for your own personal use plowing (your own property etc) some will not...be specific when asking questions to your insurance.(you want to see it in writing) if your are going to do small residential only plowing then you better have a lot of accounts to pay for commercial truck insurance. too expensive. or just be carefull in someones driveway...driving on the road with reg. auto insurance that has snowplow coverage will protect you but be carefull in someones driveway thats all.( if you happen to clip someones stonewall etc. then you better be handy at making those types of repairs.) General Liability ins. will only protect you if someone slips/falls on the driveway that you serviced. nothing to do with truck accident. state farms ins. will insure you for residential plowing w/out getting commercial insurance but check prices first because they are a bit high. state farm will also issue general liability insurance for just residential plowing. i use them for that in CT.


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

does anyone one have good rates in NE OHIO???
i was quoted $190/month


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

1982_F350;1130803 said:


> I know, I thought it seemed weird, but parents called and asked if we were covered with a plow on the truck if in accident (its an 1982, don't have full coverage just PLPD), and they said that it would all still be covered.


it may be covered for transportation purposes...However, it _may_ NOT be covered the second the plow starts pushing anywhere but the address where the insurance is held on it. Recommendation, dot your eyes cross your tees and get something in writing to cover your own arse. Also check to make sure its going to cover damages to the garage door you run through plowing aunt millies driveway and not just the damage to YOUR plow.

Have you given any thought, or more importantly, have your parents given any thought to having a general liability policy to cover slip and fall lawsuits that may arise. After all if its there car in their personal name someone will come after THEIR house.


----------

